# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  In hình lên ly sứ ở TPHCM - Vật dụng thiết thực của mọi nhà

## lamseolamsao

*Công ty INLOGO nhận* *in hình trên ly sứ ở TPHCM*  *với số lượng lớn, giá rẻ nhưng luôn cam kết về chất lượng và an toàn. Dùng làm quà tặng cho người thân, bạn bè hoặc đồng nghiệp, doanh nghiệp.*
*Ly sứ, cốc sứ là vật dụng luôn bên cạnh của nhân viên văn phòng khi đi làm, của học sinh khi học tập. Đặc biệt ly sứ đã trở nên phổ biến hơn trong giới trẻ hiện nay. Với những hình ảnh độc đáo do chính bạn lựa chọn mà chiếc ly trở thành một mảng kỉ niệm nhỏ của mỗi người. Hãy tưởng tượng nếu như bạn sử dụng những chiếc ly này làm quà tặng sinh nhật cho bạn bè của mình, chắc chắn họ sẽ vô cùng ngạc nhiên đấy. Mỗi lần sử dụng những chiếc ly này để uống cà phê hình ảnh được in lên ly hiện dần lên sẽ tạo nên ấn tượng trong lòng bạn bè của bạn. Và chắc chắn với họ bạn cũng sẽ đặc biệt như những chiếc ly này vậy.* 


*Với những chiếc ly sứ in hình khác nhau tượng trưng cho những kỉ niệm đặc biệt phù hợp với giới trẻ, doanh nghiệp hoặc các công ty lớn, nhỏ. Hay chỉ đơn giản là những chiếc ly sứ trắng tinh khôi, trang trọng lại thanh tao phù hợp với những người cao tuổi.  Ly sứ in tên thương hiệu, in logo, in địa chỉ, số điện thoại, ly sứ được đóng hộp giấy đẹp là món quà tinh tế, khách sử dụng thưởng thức trà ngon, cafe ngon với chiếc ly sứ đẹp …*

*[replacer_img]*

*Vì biết được nhu cầu của mọi người muốn tìm kiếm một nơi uy tín để in ấn, công ty INLOGO sẽ chính là địa điểm đáp ứng được mọi yêu cầu của bạn. Với hơn 5 năm trong nghề về lĩnh vực [replacer_a]công ty INLOGO có sự đảm bảo chắc chắn về chất lượng, thành phần, kết cấu của ly sứ và độ an toàn màu in trên ly. Sự đa dạng ở từng hình dáng, màu sắc sẽ giúp bạn thêm nhiều sự lựa chọn để tìm và chọn mua 1 chiếc ly phù hợp với phong cách của mình. Và đặc biệt hơn cả, công ty INLOGO luôn có những ưu đãi dành cho khách hàng mua với số lượng lớn. Vậy bạn hãy đừng ngần ngại, chần chừ mà tìm đến dịch vụ in ly sứ giá rẻ do công ty INLOGO sản xuất nhé!*

*Đến với chúng tôi bạn sẽ được 100% cung cấp với những dịch vụ như sau:*
*Tự tin với mức giá rẻ nhất thị trường.**Chất lượng sản phẩm được kiểm định chặt chẽ vô cùng thân thiện với môi trường và sức khỏe, men sứ mịn đẹp và bền, hình ảnh trên sản phẩm rõ nét, màu sắc chân thực và tuyệt đối không bong tróc khi sử dụng.**Hỗ trợ thiết kế miễn phí.**Giao hàng miễn phí nội thành, Chuyển hàng nhanh  trên toàn quốc.*
*Bảng giá được công khai trực tiếp trên website của INLOGO.VN*
*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
*Báo giá - Đặt hàng: (08) 73.05.78.78*
*Email  đặt hàng: [replacer_a]*
*Góp ý - Khiếu nại - Than phiền: [replacer_a]*

----------

